# Saint Laurent bag purchased in SL store in Paris - missing authenticity card



## Kine Sofie

Hey guys

I'm wondering if you could help me out. I recently bought this gorgous Saint Laurent green velvet tassle bag at the Saint Laurent store in Paris (see pic below), however upon coming home to Norway I noticed that the bag didn't come with normal little envelope consisting of the booklet, the white card, authenticty card etc. I've attached an example of what I mean as this is the card I got with another YSL bag. All Saint Laurent bags should come with this right? I don't live in Paris so this is rather annoying. I'm not questioning the bags authenticity as it was purchased from the Saint Laurent store, but when you're spending EUR1450 you expect to get everything the bag comes with. Do the authenticity cards come with a unique serial number like Chanel? Or can I call the store and ask me to just send me one of these cards?


----------



## MissRK_77

I do not think they come with one.  Mine didn't


----------



## Kine Sofie

Really? Becuase both my other two Saint Laurent bags came with this little envelope. When you say that your didn't - are you talking about the exact same bag?


----------



## nashpoo

Interesting. all three of my saint Laurent Kate bags came with the envelope. Maybe yours was a return and the first buyer threw the envelope away? I don't think it's fake though.


----------



## BookwormJane

I have a YSL monogram WOC and it came with this envelope, the same tag you have,a little Card with a control number (which is basically 1234567890), the authenticity Card and a booklet about how to take care of your bag, all of them inside this little Black envelope. They also gave me another envelope with the Card containing the address of the store and the name of my SA.

My friend has a YSL back Pack and it came with the same items. The fact that your bag doesnt have them  is very weird. You should contact your SA asking for them.


----------



## KensingtonUK

They forget to give them for some. I bought one from a boutique and it didn't have it so I called saint laurent store and they said you don't need it and many times you don't get them bc they don't use it to see if a bag is real or fake. I still wanted it in case I ever decided to sell my bag so I asked the store and they reached out to ysl and shipped me the cards overnight from italy


----------



## LAsun

KensingtonUK said:


> They forget to give them for some. I bought one from a boutique and it didn't have it so I called saint laurent store and they said you don't need it and many times you don't get them bc they don't use it to see if a bag is real or fake. I still wanted it in case I ever decided to sell my bag so I asked the store and they reached out to ysl and shipped me the cards overnight from italy



Good decision.  It’s always a good idea to keep a receipt for high end items like these as well.  There are just so many fakes out there that should you decide to sell this one off, the buyer will greatly appreciate this.  The resell process will probably be much easier too.


----------



## Atieqamohd

Kine Sofie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm wondering if you could help me out. I recently bought this gorgous Saint Laurent green velvet tassle bag at the Saint Laurent store in Paris (see pic below), however upon coming home to Norway I noticed that the bag didn't come with normal little envelope consisting of the booklet, the white card, authenticty card etc. I've attached an example of what I mean as this is the card I got with another YSL bag. All Saint Laurent bags should come with this right? I don't live in Paris so this is rather annoying. I'm not questioning the bags authenticity as it was purchased from the Saint Laurent store, but when you're spending EUR1450 you expect to get everything the bag comes with. Do the authenticity cards come with a unique serial number like Chanel? Or can I call the store and ask me to just send me one of these cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848215
> View attachment 3848217




Hi babe! Can I know the email of customer care? I have this problem too ☹️ I purchase at galleries lafayette. I didn’t received any authentic card too.


----------



## Kine Sofie

Atieqamohd said:


> Hi babe! Can I know the email of customer care? I have this problem too ☹️ I purchase at galleries lafayette. I didn’t received any authentic card too.



Hey there. Apologize for the late reply. The customer care service just pointed me in the direction of the store I bought the bag at. So I contacted them and they found the card. They then claimed they were going to send the card to my home in Norway but it never came. I complained several times but they say there is nothing else they can do. To be honest I'm quite disappointed with the YSL customer care and the store. I think I'm going to think twice before buying another bag from them.


----------



## Cat.A

I bought my first YSL last week and there is the envelope like the one in the picture. I don't think it's necessary for authenticate the bag but, for the price we pay, it's their duty to give to customers everything! If I were you, I would ask to have mine.


----------



## christineferiana12

Hi quick question is the number inside the bag and number in the authenticity card is same? Or relate to each other?


----------



## DamierEbene

christineferiana12 said:


> Hi quick question is the number inside the bag and number in the authenticity card is same? Or relate to each other?


Yes, my recent purchased LouLou has the same 6 digits (middle) on the card and on the bag. The rest seem to be random numbers and don’t match.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I would also ask for it.  All my Saint Laurent bags have come with it.


----------



## Tyleen win

Hello can someone help me how to explain this.


----------



## Tyleen win

Hello can someone help me to explain my issue. the authenticity card 2018 but to the serial code 1117 so it means November 201. Why this year are not same???Please see photo below. Thank you in advance


----------

